# Баяны Zero Sette



## MiKont (5 Май 2014)

Здравстуйте.

Дайте пожалуйста информацию по данным баянам (сравнение, качество, примерные цены и где заказать в России)

Спасибо.


----------



## Bayanist711 (5 Май 2014)

Zero Sette, делают на фабрике Bugari, так что я думаю, что это аналогичные инструменты.


----------

